# Inhaled Fumes!!



## nomoretears (May 7, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I made a batch of soap today and accidently inhaled some of the fumes when I was mixing the lye with the water.

It's very stupid but, I couldn't find my normal goggles so I put on my Oceanic diving goggles!!!!  What I didn't think about, was the fact that not only were my eyes more than adequetly covered, but so was my nose and, therefore, I was unable to smell any of the fumes as I was breathing through my mouth.   :shock: 

After about 30 seconds, I suddenly realised that this was not good, so I took the lye solution outside and finished it there.  The room was well ventillated and I also had the window open - I seem to recall holding my breath for a few seconds when I initially added the lye to the water.  

Anyway, do you think I could have caused myself any serious harm?  I don't have a sore throat nor any burning sensations in my lungs, but I just wanted to get some advice.   :? 

Sorry for the pathetic post LOL!!!


----------



## Tabitha (May 8, 2007)

It's probably too late now, but i would have called poison controle. I call them whenever I have a question  about something a kid has put in their mouth, etc. By now you wuold already know if it was going to be a bad thing...


----------



## Emily Klesick (May 10, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about it now, I have had a bad case in which resulted in a raspy and sore throat all afternon and the next day, but nothing serious... 

While on the topic, I make CP quite a bit and am constantly getting burnt, I were gogglles, gloves, and long sleeves... I also am ending up often with a sore throat... could you help me out a little?


----------



## PSW (May 14, 2007)

I've been making soap for about ten years now and never have had a sore throat from the lye fumes.  Of course, I always mix lye outside or near a window and try my best to breath in the fresh air.  I wouldn't worry about the inhaled fumes either, but take care to not allow it to happen again.  Your body automatically reacts against the fumes, and while the lye could initially irritate your lungs, it wouldn't last.

I'm not the best example for soap making safety as I do not wear a mask, goggles, long sleeves, etc.  But, to preach what I don't practice - you should always wear a mask.


----------



## ricogonzalo (Feb 18, 2020)

I added more lye beads to the oil and lye mix solution. The beads did not dissolve. Will this cause the soap to be caustic?


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 18, 2020)

ricogonzalo said:


> I added more lye beads to the oil and lye mix solution. The beads did not dissolve. Will this cause the soap to be caustic?



This post is 16 years old.  None of the posters have been here in years.   But to answer your question, yes it will be caustic.  You cannot dissolve lye in oil.  It must be dissolved in water, aloe juice, milk, beer etc.   Personally, I would toss it.   Going forward you would be better off starting a new thread to get better responses   Welcome to the forum!


----------

